# Sundridge Park 17th July



## Leftie (Jul 10, 2012)

Still one place available.

:thup::thup:


----------



## Pants (Jul 13, 2012)

Damn and blast :angry::angry:

If only I'd logged on a few days ago and seen this I'd have bitten your hand off as it's a superb course and I've heard that it's in great condition at the moment.  A steal at members guest fee as well.

Noe fully booked workwise for the next couple of weeks so can't make it.

Grrrrrrr


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2012)

I dont normally post when I cant do a meet but I would love to stake place for a visit after the holiday season Roger, if your offering


----------



## Leftie (Jul 13, 2012)

Chris.  Let me know later when you fancy a game and I'll get something organised. Hopefully we'll get a better response than this occasion.  Still can't believe that I can't get a 4th player for Tuesday.

Pants.  Never mind mate.  That'll teach you to log in more often :ears:  We'll catch up later.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 13, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Still can't believe that I can't get a 4th player for Tuesday.
		
Click to expand...

just the wrong day for me - sorry. Otherwise I would have commented earlier


----------



## chrisd (Jul 13, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Chris.  Let me know later when you fancy a game and I'll get something organised.



.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Roger, it would be great to catch up with you again and I will look forward to it once the holiday season has passed


----------



## User20205 (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks for today Roger, I really enjoyed the course and the atmosphere of the place. I'm really looking forward to Friday now. :thup:

Lovely downhill breaking putt on the last to secure a half, good work. 

Thanks to Jan & Anthony for the round

(ooo 1000 posts, well done me :whoo


----------



## TXL (Jul 17, 2012)

Very enjoyable round with Jan, Roger and Nick, thanks guys 

Thanks to Roger for being a great host. You have a really good course in the East, I would love to come back to play the West course next time please.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 17, 2012)

Thanks guys. Glad you enjoyed the course.

 Really enjoyable day - and thanks for easing up on the last few holes to let Jan and me claw back a 3 hole deficit to end up all square.  You may have thought that I was playing cr@p most of the round (and I wouldn't argue) but we were really only toying with you.  

Played the 18th to perfection.  Only decent tee shot of the day, Barnes Wallis 2nd across the pond, 8/10 ft past the pin with the 3rd and sunk the easy downhiller with a 3ft right to left break with my eyes closed for a winning par.  Fortunately Jan had done most of the hard work on the previous few holes to get us back in the hunt. :clap:

Nick.  Hope you have a good day on Friday.  At least you have now played the East course so you might have a bit of an advantage on the morning round.  Let me know your thoughts on the West course please.  Just remember that it's a tad tighter in places.

Anthony.  Let me know when you want to come up again for the West.  I don't think that you will be disappointed.


----------



## teegirl (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry for the delay, have been busy or zzzz...........

Thought some might like to see what they missed  

Many thanks  Anthony and Nickl, a lovely game in good weather on a super course.

Thank you Roger, we carried each other round  to a very friendly result. A perfect host and a nice place, will look forward to hopefully playing the West course sometime.


----------



## duncan mackie (Jul 19, 2012)

ah - pictures of the 18th and 19th...


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2012)

Still waiting my invitation Roger.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Still waiting my invitation Roger.

Click to expand...

Do you do dog legs?


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2012)

murphthemog said:



			Do you do dog legs?
		
Click to expand...

 Only left to right ones.


----------



## TXL (Jul 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Only left to right ones.

Click to expand...

You may be in trouble there


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2012)

TXL said:



			You may be in trouble there 

Click to expand...

That explains why Roger plays left handed so he can fade the ball round the course.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Jul 19, 2012)

Damn! Been so busy at work I've not been on here much, but would have jumped at the chance to play here. Still my no1 choice for a club to join after Xmas, heard nothing but good things of both courses.

Glad you chaps enjoyed yourselves.


----------



## Leftie (Jul 19, 2012)

richart said:



			Still waiting my invitation
		
Click to expand...

May I refer the honourable gentleman to the 2 threads and numerous bumps ......

:ears:


----------



## Leftie (Jul 19, 2012)

Anyway.  Still waiting for you and Smiffy to get your acts together for round 2 - or are you waiting for Smiffy's current good form to go off before you want to play us?


----------



## Leftie (Jul 19, 2012)

duncan mackie said:



			ah - pictures of the 18th and 19th... 

Click to expand...

.... and 1st West


----------



## richart (Jul 19, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Anyway.  Still waiting for you and Smiffy to get your acts together for round 2 - or are you waiting for Smiffy's current good form to go off before you want to play us?
		
Click to expand...

Both our good form disappeared the moment we walked off the 18th at Cooden.

Haven't forgotten our game though Roger, but it is nice to savour a 1-0 lead.:ears:


----------



## User20205 (Jul 21, 2012)

played there again yesteday, 36 holes both courses, It was a tough walk. Played really nicely tee to green, but had a Westwood day with my putter. The West course is just as nice condition wise as the East. Slightly shorter & with steeper hills!!  I really enjoyed the front 9 on the East. We were lucky with the weather. We had 1 torrential 45 minute downpour that the course did well to cope with, and the greens drained really well. 

If anyone gets a chance to play here, take it. It's a proper golf club serving proper beer !! the Whitstable Ale yesterday evening was very nice


----------



## Leftie (Jul 21, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed the day Nick.  

I know that it's difficult as the nature of the courses is different, but how would you compare the two?

The beer does change every now and again.  The main ones are Shepherd Neame that change season to season with occasional appearances of Doombar, London Pride, etc.


----------



## User20205 (Jul 22, 2012)

Leftie said:



			Glad you enjoyed the day Nick.  

I know that it's difficult as the nature of the courses is different, but how would you compare the two?
		
Click to expand...

the condition of both was excellent, my favourite 9 was the front 9 on the West, but my favourite 18 the East!! I would look forward to playing either  again, and both are proper courses, either deserving of being the no1 course, at most clubs they would be.


----------

